# NZXT X52 hohe Temps mit 9700K @ 1,2,V



## CHRiSSLYi (28. Januar 2019)

Hallihallo! 

Die Frage steht oben. Ich habe selber Probleme mit der richtigen Befestigung der X52 auf meinem 9700K.
Bei Stock-Werten erreiche ich beim XTU sofort 100°C;das bedeutet ich habe den Kühler nicht richtig installiert. Nun habe ich schon X mal die Installationsanleitung angeschaut und habe den Kühler auch genauso installiert. Egal ob Handfest oder Schraubenzieherfest, die Temperatur springt immer sofort um ca 20-30°C. Ebenfalls hab ich gelesen dass das Problem des öfteren Auftritt speziell bei NZXT. 

Hat jemand nen Tipp wie ich das Ding mal richtig installiert bekomme?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. Januar 2019)

Und angeschlossen ist die Pumpe auch?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. Januar 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Und angeschlossen ist die Pumpe auch?



Pumpe ist angeschlossen!


----------



## TaminoPaul (28. Januar 2019)

Kannst du n bild reinstellen das man sieht ob alles passt ?
Hast du mal geschaut ob die Pumpe auch läuft ? 
Mit HWInfo Drehzahl auslesen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. Februar 2019)

Hab jetzt nochmal geschraubt und in Spielen scheint es sich bei trotzdem hohen Werten von ca. 70-75°C einzupendeln. 
In Prime 26.6 (NON AVX) bekomm ich bei 1,45V direkt nen Sprung auf 99°C.. ist das normal bei so einer kleinen 240er AiO?


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Februar 2019)

Wenn dein Problem zu wenig Anpressdruck ist würde ich es mal mit Unterlegscheiben probieren. 
Dann musst du aber vorsichtig sein, weil du schnell die Platine vebiegst, etc, wenn du abseits der Herstellervorgaben arbeitest.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Februar 2019)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nochmal geschraubt und in Spielen scheint es sich bei trotzdem hohen Werten von ca. 70-75°C einzupendeln.
> In Prime 26.6 (NON AVX) bekomm ich bei 1,45V direkt nen Sprung auf 99°C.. ist das normal bei so einer kleinen 240er AiO?


Alles ganz normal, ist bei 1,45v nicht verwunderlich, da würde auch meine custom Wakü anfangen zu kochen.
Ein 240mm Radiator ist nun auch kein Wunderwerk, auch wenn hierbei Wasser als Kühlmittel verwendet wird.

In diesem Bereich ist auch ein gute Luftkühler genau so gut und würde mit 1,45v genau so übers Ziel schießen.
Ein Intel ist kein AMD was noch bis zu 1,5v mit macht, hier sind 1,4v schon das maximum was erreicht werden sollte und selbst für den Dauerbetrieb würde ich 1,4v nicht betreiben. Besser sind bis 1,350v und dann ggf. auch 100-300 MHz weniger, so das die Temperaturen auch gut sind. Wobei deine 70-75°C innerhalb von Spielen auch ok sind.

Habe auch mal meinen 9900K auf 100°C gebracht.

Dabei hatte ich nur 1,270v (Kernspannung unter Last) anliegen und im Stresstest 5 GHz auf alle Kerne und es wurde AVX verwendet.
Die Wassertemperatur meiner Wakü war hierbei nur 25°C warm, was bedeutet das die CPU schneller heiß geworden ist als die Wärme überhaupt auf dem Kühler übertragen werden konnte. Die CPU ist zwar verlötet aber die Wärmeübertragung ist im Stresstests bei so hoher Spannung höher als überhaupt abgetragen werden kann.

Aus diesem Grund sind auch die realen Bedienungen ausschlaggebend, denn dann wird die CPU nicht so schnell heiß weil genug Zeit verbleibt um die Wärme problemlos übergeben zu können und die Temperaturen bewegen sich dann wieder im normalem Bereich.


----------

